# Question about securing a kayak..



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Ok..so..here's a question...

What about locking your kayak to your car roof or to outside storage? I've thought about using a small cable and lock through the scuppers and around the roof rails. For home on the outside storage, I was thinking something similar, except passing them through holes drilled through the 4x4 posts that I will hang the kayak from. 


Am on an a good track? I'm concerned about damaging the scuppers, though.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They make a lock system called an anaconda, they are protected cable, coated in palstic, they are stainless and I go throught the scuppers, mine are locked to a tree for most of the year... I think I got mine at a Bike Store... Got an Eight Foot one, they come in all sizes...

JAM


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

That's kind of what I was thinking about..(Looking at that new Ride 115 really hard)..Thanks JAM..


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Just don't hand the boat by that cable coming through the scuppers. I do the same thing JAM does. Only difference being that I have a very large chain, a cable and 3 locks. It's kind of a bad neighborhood.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

c.story said:


> Just don't hand the boat by that cable coming through the scuppers. I do the same thing JAM does. Only difference being that I have a very large chain, a cable and 3 locks. It's kind of a bad neighborhood.


Like c.story said don't hang them from the scupper holes. But like jam and c.story uses I have a nice cable lock on mine and that thing will stop 98% of theft. Those things are hard as all get out to cut.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Not the anaconda that I have but a real well made product..

http://www.lassosecuritycables.com/lock-all_master-cable-lock.php

JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

go to any of the box stores, buy a section of coated cable with teh loop ends(make sure that the doubled section will fit in scupper) buy a 2pack of master locks with same key and you can lock to anything. also you can lock to xbars of your vehicle


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Here's what I use for the truck and the tree. Pair this with a good master lock and you're good to go on the cheap. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_73359-352-720018999249_0__?productId=3043522&Ntt=lock+cable&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dlock%2Bcable&facetInfo=


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Agent VA said:


> Here's what I use for the truck and the tree. Pair this with a good master lock and you're good to go on the cheap.
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_73359-352-720018999249_0__?productId=3043522&Ntt=lock+cable&pl=1¤tURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dlock%2Bcable&facetInfo=


I've got the same thing. But since I'm locking 2 kayaks and a canoe all up together, I got a 20' cable. Someone would have to cut the cable, or take all 3 to get them.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you for your replies all..This was pretty much what my brain cells hooked on, but I wanted to make sure from the experts before I decided to go down this path.. 

You Rock!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I use a coated cable lock with double loops on either end. Have on top of truck and looped through my Thule racks. Bottom of my yak is almost 8' off the ground when up on the rack. That should be enough of a deterent. When not on truck, in back looped through 2 4x4 posts in the ground!


----------

